# Photos - I think I found a new friend :D



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

Today and the day before I was feeling pretty rough.  Today I decided it would be a good idea to visit the local lake shore area to visit the ducks, geese and swans.

This swan came right out of the water.  So I got out of my car and took a photo or two with my phone.

The swan I guess decided I might be a good food or warmth source and followed me back to my car.

It was funny cause the swan saw its reflection in my car and was banging my car with its beak!

Hope you enjoy them.  I feel so much more grounded after a few hours amonge nature.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks NickNack - what a wonderful way to ground yourself!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

Animals always seem to make me feel better and happy.  

Thanks Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 25, 2008)

Me too NickNack - always.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2008)

Are all the birds in Canada numbered?


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi NickNack,
Here's hoping you didn't _*kidnap*_ one my friends home with you! 
We could all learn a lot from a :budgie: though.
===============
Daniel... 
*I* don't have a number *OR* a necktie.
So THERE, ferret one!


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 25, 2008)

...Only the ones we don't want to send your way Daniel! :jiggy:

...And we're getting Sparrow a numbered necktie for Xmas!  (If the birds wear tags with numbers...you must be in Canada.....)


----------



## Mari (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank-you NickNack, those pictures helped turn my very very bad day around. You can just ignore the ferret and the spare-O.  Not really, they made me laugh. :heart: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Are all the birds in Canada numbered?



The Swans were just taken off the Endangered Species list here in Ontario.  That is why they are tagged.  Either that or it is so American's can't steal them  :hide: Just kidding 

Imagine if they tagged every species in Canada?  haa haa haa, I would try to do that job, just so I could be around all the animals all the time.   The only species I wouldn't want to tag are the homosapiens haa haa haa


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't tag me though, 'cos I'm outta here.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

I wouldn't let them tag you Sparrow.  Don't ya worry


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 25, 2008)

:rock:"....Nah...nah...nah.....nah, nah..nah..nah..can't touch this!":rock: 

...sorry, 80's child....


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

Mari said:


> Thank-you NickNack, those pictures helped turn my very very bad day around. You can just ignore the ferret and the spare-O.  Not really, they made me laugh. :heart: Mari



I am glad you enjoyed the pictures Mari.  

The experience with the Swan turned my day around too.  He/she wasn't being agressive or anything.  Just decided to follow me.

On another forum I go onto, they call me the Turtle Whisperer.  Animals always seem drawn to me for some reason.  I love it though and never take that gift for granted.  Nor am I afraid of them.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

Jazzey said:


> :rock:"....Nah...nah...nah.....nah, nah..nah..nah..can't touch this!":rock:
> 
> ...sorry, 80's child....




Me too!  :rock: :allecto:  :woohoo:

:teehee:


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 25, 2008)

:lol: hammer time!

MC Hammer Blog


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 25, 2008)

...oh dear..."me thinks I may have just dated myself"! :blush:


...And so have ITL and NickNack.:thewave:


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 25, 2008)

:hair: rder: order!order I say!rder:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

The only way you will get order on this Post is if you let Daniel number you with a tag,  Sparrow.

tee hee hee hee

or if if the Administrators scream:adminpower:


:teehee:


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 25, 2008)

:tapfingers: Ohhh... it's so lonely at the top... :rx::bonk:

                       But keep on rocking.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

Everyone hide  :hide:

And be very, very quiet.  :confidential: Dr Baxter is online now 


Tee hee hee, just kidding Dr. Baxter


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Vewwy Vewwy Quiet.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 25, 2008)

....we need more selection in smilies....
===============
....oops  -meant to shrink the font.

must remember....technologically challenged!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2008)

I would just like one of a Yo Yo.  I like the truck :vroom:


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 26, 2008)

great pics, I always feel better around animals too, thanks for sharing them


----------



## NicNak (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed them Sister-Ray.


----------

